# 3.6 pax. Coolest guy



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

So I just had my lowest rated pax ever. When I got the ping, saw the rating, I assumed the worst but I decided to go for it out of curiosity. It so happened, he ended up being a 5 star pax. I'm not sure what his habits are that cost him his ranking but the only assumption I can come up with was his introverted demeanor. I broke the ice with "how is your day going so far", frequent Uber'er", and we had a very fluid convo afterwards. In retrospect, I should've brought up his score to give him a heads up or offer any input.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Funny thing is that the only sub-4* pax I picked up was also a really good guy. That's why I don't support rating low for not tipping. The pax rating system is to alert other drivers how much grief he's going to cause. A tip is a really nice added bonus, but I've come to not expect them. I gave a 4.6 pax a 2* last night.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

forget the good guy business, was it a short trip and no tip?


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> forget the good guy business, was it a short trip and no tip?


It wasn't a short trip but he didn't tip either. Yes tipping is preferred but I don't subscribe to the "no tip then I punish you with a low rating" group. My philosophy is, be respectful to me, my time, my space, and my stuff and you earn 5 stars.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> It wasn't a short trip but he didn't tip either. Yes tipping is preferred but I don't subscribe to the "no tip then I punish you with a low rating" group. My philosophy is, be respectful to me, my time, my space, and my stuff and you earn 5 stars.


 i agree i dont punish for no tip , unless airport and lots of luggage or something. i do punish for making me come 8min in traffic to go 3 blocks however.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I give a 4 anytime its minimum fare rides. Anything lower than a 4 is pax issue. I think it's wrong to ding for no tip. I have a 4.94 rating after 2 years.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The 3.6 could have been 2 5's and a 1 star. After this ride his rating went up to a 4.
Even the passengers get unfair 1 stars too. And they suffer by waiting longer for rides or not getting picked up.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I have had the BEST rides from low rated passengers so many times I don't care what their rating is anymore, I pick up everyone, no matter how far I have to go to get them.

15 minute pick up this morning, $28 fare and $5 cash tip more than makes up for the long distance ping - and destination was downtown, so I got an immediate ping back close to where I started - round trip was $45 total. 

Karma is not always a biatch.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't subtract stars for not tipping or for short fares - it's not the pax's fault they've been told the tip's included or that the fares are too cheap.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I've had a few of these type of rides. Low rated passenger who turned out very nice without any problem. I've always chalked it up to "This guy must turn into a real asshole when he's drunk."


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I pick up everyone, no matter how far I have to go to get them..


That's senseless to me. We're in this to make money, not charity work.


----------

